# Brian Lara cricket



## kylemoshie (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey i dunno if this would really go here but ive just got my blc installed and d clicked on icon said launch game entered cd key and as it approoved my screen went blue saying windows protecting system Ken_PER_Err when ever i lauch gamme this happens then my pc restarts 
plz help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post the full blue screen error message including the Stop Code. I can't find anything for Ken_PER_Err. Is that the correct spelling?

Does your computer meet the game's system requirements?


----------



## kylemoshie (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah soz it was KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What's the Stop Code on the blue screen?

Examples: *Stop 0x00000077* follwed by
0xC000009A, or STATUS_INSUFFICIENT_RESOURCES: lack of nonpaged pool resources.
0xC000009C, or STATUS_DEVICE_DATA_ERROR: bad blocks on the hard disk.
0xC000009D, or STATUS_DEVICE_NOT_CONNECTED: bad cabling, non-termination, or the controller is not able to obtain access to the hard disk.
0xC000016A, or STATUS_DISK_OPERATION_FAILED: bad blocks on the hard disk.
0xC0000185, or STATUS_IO_DEVICE_ERROR: improper termination or defective cabling of SCSI-based devices, or two devices attempting to use the same IRQ.

*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315266*


----------

